# Guess the Score vs Kings Dec. 3rd



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 96
Kings 89

We win.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

guess the score???????


i think not!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We beat the TWolves and Garnett, there's no reason we can't beat CWebb and the kings. We're gonna hafta put up a high score though. Enter the Joneses.


Pacers 103
Kings 99


The Joneses combine for 55 points


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers 97
Kings 95


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacers 93
Kings 101

You have to take into account the whole road trip thing....they are worn out


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> guess the score???????
> 
> 
> i think not!


If you're not going to say anything about the Pacers, Kings, the game, or guessing the score, don't even post.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Kings - 99
Pacers - 90

Probably worse if we don't have Pollard, Tinsley, and Croshere


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ok just b/c i dont know yet im gonna do this

WITH TINSLEY POLLARD CROSHERE
pacers 98
kings 95

W/O THEM
kings 101
pacers 93


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I hate to predict this but we are just too beat up right now and need to get back home.

104-97 Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 103
Pacers 94

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 87
Kings: 92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

NBA.com Stat Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> VS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, it's amazing how injured everyone is on our team. First it was the major stars, now our bench players taking over for them that have been getting significant roles are getting injured. Croshere is now playing (If he does play) with a hurt thumb (I think), and a cracked rib. He's not going to be able to guard C-Webb. I'm expecting a huge game from Mike Bibby and having Tinsley in there with a hurt thigh just makes it even worse. Now we're going to be playing Anthony Johnson? Bibby might go for 35/15 tonight. Harrison, our only low-post and shot-blocking threat, has a hurt ankle, so that should really hurt us, also. We really need Pollard back for this game, but I doubt he plays. We'll likely get out rebounded, out scored in the post, and get outplayed. I have no idea why I think we'll win this one with a potential team of:

Eddie Gill/Freddie Jones/James Jones/Marcus Haislip/Johnsen

AJ/Fowlkes/Edwards


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> ok just b/c i dont know yet im gonna do this
> 
> WITH TINSLEY POLLARD CROSHERE
> ...


What if only Tinsley plays and Pollard and Croshere don't? Actually, I'm predicting Pollard plays the first half until he gets hurt, and Tinsley plays about 15 minutes before he has to leave. I doubt Croshere plays at all.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe we should forfit the season to get healthy, and the NBA should give everyone in Indian free NBA TV to make up for what it did to the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Maybe we should forfit the season to get healthy, and the NBA should give everyone in Indian free NBA TV to make up for what it did to the Pacers.


lol


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Unfortunately I think we get rolled tonight

We are way too beat up.

Kings 110
Pacers 85


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 97

Kings 95


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

AJ will be returned today, so hope he can show some solid defence.

Pacers 88-98 Kings.:sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley will play
Croshere will play
Pollard won't
Harrison won't

Edwards starts!:no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Indiana's Starters





































John Edwards/Austin Croshere/James Jones/Fred Jones/Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

St. Vincent Injury Report. So sad.

Edwards called for goaltending.

Edwards hits a shot off a good pass by Freddie.

Edwards fouls Webber, and one.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kings 92
Indiana 97

EDIT: I'm not too late am I, slow computer!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones for 3!

Christie turns it over.

Croshere hits a layup. 

JJ deflects it out of bounds.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Indiana's Starters
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be embarrasing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber hits a J.

Croshere misses a layup.

Peja for 3.

10-7 Sacramento

JJ hits another 3.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Kings 92
> Indiana 97
> 
> EDIT: I'm not too late am I, slow computer!


I think Pacers Fan can let you get by.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bibby misses a 3.

Tinsley msses a J.

Webber hits a J.

12-10 Sacramento.

Freddie misses a 3.

JJ tips it out, Pacer ball.

Croshere turns it over.

Christie misses. Webber dunks it.

14-10 Kings


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley misses a 3. Peja hits a layup. THey have very nice ball movement, unlike us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> This is going to be embarrasing.


James Jones thinks otherwise. I'll let you slide, theo, since it wasn't too late into the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice pass to Edwards who dunks it.

JJ with a steal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses. Edwards goes for a tip, misses, fouled. Croshere with a ncie tip-slam that didn't count.

16-12 Kings

Out of bounds off James Jones.

Freddie and Edwards reject someone.

Bibby passes it to Webber who dunks it.

18-12 Kings

Croshere misses, ribs are really bothering him

Freddie rejects Brad Miller, JJ called for a foul.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

John Edwards? What, was Travis Knight not available?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice floater. He nearly fake passed it.

Miller hits a layup.

Tinsley turns it over

Peja misses

Bibby fouled

24-14 Kings

Edwards turns it over.

Haislip rejects Miller, very nice.

Tinsley hits.

Christie misses a 3.

Chrsitie misses the alley-oop.

Freddie with a nice dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bibby misses, Haislip rebounds.

Haislip is so much better than Fowlkes and Johnsen. I hope we can keep him instead of Edwards, Fowlkes, and Johnsen.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is our defense so awful. God damn it sucks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber with a J

Johnsen airballs a 5 footer.

Webber with an offensive rebound. He hits. We need some good post defender.

Haislip hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haislip hits again.

28-22 Kings

Webber again. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haislip misses a J, his form is awful.

30-22 at the end of 1.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

webb is torching indy right now


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 10-20

Kings 12-22

Assists- 10-5 Kings

3's

2-4 Indy

1-7 Kings


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haislip air balls hook.

Jax hits a 3.

AJ misses 3.

Haislip doesn't even go after the rebound that's 2 feet away from him.

STOP TAKING J'S HAISLIP!

Haislip fouls, get him out of there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnsen misses. Another guy with a horrible form. Now we have Johnson, Johnsen, and Haislip.

Brad Miller fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

34-22 Kings


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Miller dunks it. Eddie Gill calls a timeout.

As long as Haislip doesn't take J's, I don't have a problem with him playing over Croshere.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't the NBA pull our games from national tv? It's embarassing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shot clock violation when the clock hits 1. Johnsen might be okay is he could actually shoot or jump or defend. He's quick.

Christie misses a J.

Gill almost hits a nice layup.

Jackson misses.

Edwards fouled by Christie.

Pacers haven't scored in 5 minutes.

Eddie Gill hits a 3.

Jackson misses another 3.

Gill called for a foul.

Miller with another layup. He has 11 points and 5 boards.

AJ hits a J.

38-27 with 7 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson can jump! 

Kings get about 3 boards on us on 1 possession. Surprised there wasn't a foul.

40-30 Kings


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Songaila hits over Edwards who has a nice vertical.

Tinsley scores.

Foul on AJ. He still looks fat.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

44-32 Kings

Haislip nearly turns it over, and hits a hook shot.

Webber with a hook. He's pulling an Austin Croshere, he's moving so slow he's faking us out.

JJ misses a 3.

Jax crosses over Freddie, Freddie rejects him.

Croshere misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber actually misses.

Haislip can't get any fouls called on opponents, but still hits.

Bibby misses.

Miller hits.

Tinsley with another nice floater.

Christie hits a J.

Tinsley to Haislip who dunks it.

Bibby hits a layup.

Tinsley fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haislip has 8 points.

Tinsley hits 2 FT's.

Haislip called for a foul, his 3rd. Our announcers disagree.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

54-42 with 1:40 left

Tinsley fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley knocked over by Bibby. Miller dunks it.

Tinsley hits a layup.

Edwards rejects Webber.

Kings put Christie on Tinsley, that's how good he is.

Webber fouls Edwards.

Edwards hits 1 FT.

Christie alley-oops it to Webber.

Croshere's not hustling. I don't blame him with a fractured rib, but if he can't, take him out.

58-49 Kings 16 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fowlkes fouls Webber.

60-47 at the end of the half.

We need to find someone to stop Webber and Miller.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't see how Stern thinks this is beneficial, right, or just.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great, I'm tired. No caffeine around here except for coffee.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TInsley hits another shot.

Christie misses a J.

Webber rebounds.

Peja misses.

Tinsley with a great move, but misses. He's fouled.

Tinsley misses both

60-49 Kings

Miller misses.

Croshere dunks it from Tinsley.

Webber misses.

Tinsley misses.

Edwards almost tip-slams it.

Christie hits a 3.

Tinsley misses.

Bibby misses, gets his own board, and makes it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses, Bibby hits. We're giving almost no effort.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We really need a break.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber hurts Croshere's rib.

Croshere misses the 2nd one.

Peja airballs it.

Tinsley hits.

70-54 Kings

Bibby misses. Kings ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley-Miller Jumpball

:laugh: 

Miller called for holding the ball on the jump.

Christie steals it, Bibby hits.

Croshere bricks a 3.

Freddie rejects Miller again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja hits a 3.

75-54 Kings I don't know why I'm still watching this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Edwards hits.

Freddie intercepts the pass.

Croshere misses the pass.

Tinsley called for his 2nd foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie called for a foul.

77-56 Kings

Tinsley misses.

Webber with a hook.

Freddie fouled, no call.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber hits a J.

Finally they call a foul. Webber has his 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ misses both FT's.

Christie hits a 3.

JJ fouled, no call.

Freddie for 3.

Ostertag throws is out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Edwards misses.

Out of bounds Kings.

84-59 Kings

Tinsley misses. Edwards hits.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Webber hurts Croshere's rib.
> 
> Croshere misses the 2nd one.


Props to him for even suiting up:yes:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber with a hook shot.

Edwards misses a J.

Jackson hits a 3.

89-61 Kings


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a non-jumping fadaway 3.

Ostertag tips it in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a 3

91-67 at the end of 3.

:sour:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

91-67 kings end of 3rd quater
i think its time for rick to sub in barnes and maurice


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FG%

57-36 Kings:sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Christie hits a J.

Jackson steals it and hits a layup.

Bibby steals it.

Freddie steals it. Misses a dunk.

Jackson hits a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 91-67 kings end of 3rd quater
> i think its time for rick to sub in barnes and maurice


I wish we had scrubs to sub in:sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lineup:

AJ/Gill/Fowlkes/Johnsen/Haislip

Even more sad

Haislip fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson misses a 3.

Haislip misses a J.

Maurice Evans misses.

Jackson hits.

Evans steals it and kicks it out of bounds.

Shot clock violation

Evans dunks it.

Rebounds:

50-24 Kings

Fowlkes hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill steals it, AJ dunks it?

Johnsen fouls Songaila


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnsen misses.

103-73 7:00 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al Albert has his arm around Quinn Buckner...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al Albert: And Tremaine Fowlkes puts the Pacers up 2


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fowlkes hits again? There's no way he's worse than Darko.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Evans hits over Gill


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ airballs a 3, lose some weight.

Kevin Martin misses a 3.

Johnsen steals it.

AJ hit as it looked as if he was going for a dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

105-79 with 4:40 left

Some King airballs a J

Timeout Indy with 4:25 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill hits a 3. He's hit 11 of his last 16 from 3 point range

Some King hits

Man Evans is fast.

Johnsen almost misses a layup.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

107-81 with 3:35 left.
This was bound to happen, with this depleated lineup, and this long road trip, our players are just too tired.
Hopefully they can shrink this gap a bit though, to make it respectable at least.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Evans hits a J

Gill misses

Martin hits

Our announcers are great. "Disregard that score, it's already settled. We have a game right here in the last 7 minuntes"

111-85 

Edwards blocks an alley-oop

Johnsen for 3


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

111-85 with 1:20 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ANOTHER King airball.

Haislip misses another J.

Fowlkes steals and his pass is rejected.

This is the first time we've lost 3 in a row under Carlisle. Johnsen misses.

In the last 7 minutes, the Pacers have outscore the Kings 14-10.

113-87 Final Score


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think this game has kind of brought us back down to earth.
We have a good young team out there right now, but we have to be realistic, we won't be able to win these games, that would usually be considered winable ones, with our full squad.
I still believe we will hold steady until JO gets back though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Player of the game- Jamaal Tinsley

Play of the game goes to Freddie's dunk

Final Score

113-87

Pacers Fan- 33, but DQ'd

StephenJackson- 30, but DQ'd

Tactics- 28, but DQ'd

Midnight_Marauder- 18

PacersguyUSA- 17

NTP- 29, but DQ'd (I took your first score since the majority of the players played)

Turkish Delight- 19

Peja Vu- 17

Bird Fan33- 21

DJMD- 5

rock747- 28, but double DQ'd for also copying Tactic's score

artestinsley- 16

theo- 31, but DQ'd

Winner: DJMD


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Freddie- 8/5/2/2 3 blocks
Tinsley- 21/3/6/2
JJ- 6/4/2/1
Croshere- 10/4/2
Edwards- 9/5/2/1/1

Haislip- 10/1/1 on 4-11 shooting
Johnsen- 4/1
Gill- 6/5/3/1
AJ- 5/1/1
Fowlkes- 8/1 


Webber- 29/8/4/4
Miller- 17/13/1/1/1

Good News: We only had 13 TO's

Bad News: Out rebounded 57-28

Fast Break Points- 12-8 Pacers
Points in the Paint- 52-40 Kings
Biggest Lead- 32-2 Kings


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

My score was pretty close.

We looked not so good yesterday.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kings Mosey Past Pacers*



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., Dec. 3 (Ticker) -- Chris Webber got off to a quick start against the shorthanded Indiana Pacers at ARCO Arena, where even full-strength teams from the Eastern Conference have had little chance.
> 
> Webber made his first eight shots and scored 16 of his 29 points in the first quarter as the Sacramento Kings routed the Pacers, 113-87, improving to 47-2 at home vs. the East in the last four seasons.
> 
> ...


 NBA.com Recap


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Reality Catches Up with Pacers*



> Sacramento 113, Indiana 87
> Reality Catches Up with Pacers
> 
> Dec. 3, 2004 at ARCO Arena, Sacramento
> ...


Pacers.com Game Report 12/3


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We played horrible interior defense this game. We just let Miller and Webber walk in and hit layups or dunks. Our offense wasn't too pretty either. No one moved except for Tinsley. We all just stood around and waited for a wide open chance at a 3 that never came. Once we get off this road trip and get some rest, I expect our record to get better.


----------

